# at the risk of sounding strange :)



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i used to stop by the hives and just listen to the hum coming from inside--reassurrance that things are still in there. but i stopped the other day and didnt hear anything. i have tar paper around the hives. am wondering if that is why i didnt hear anything or if they just get quietter in the winter months. i was thinking they would be fanning and making noise but this is the first winter with them so am not sure what to expect.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, they'll get quiet, and sometimes you just want to hear that reassuring buzz. I have an old stethoscope that I've used to listen to hives!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also use a stethoscope I bought to locate bees in walls. Cost about $20.00 3 or 4 years ago.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I like to hear the girls all year . I put my eat on the side of the give , then tap the hive a little .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:dance: OK Tom what is a eat and a give:whistlin:?

 Al


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> :dance: OK Tom what is a eat and a give:whistlin:?
> 
> Al


**************************************************
Betting that eat becomes 'ear' and give becomes 'hive'.......:tmi::bouncy:


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok ,, I was a having a bad day .. yea ,, copperkid3 you hit it right ..
was in a hurry ,, my fingers hurt ,, and the mind was having a senior moment .. I made a bit of noise next to the small hive ,, boy for a small hive it sure did get loud ,,


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

oh i kinda think Al knew that--but he really shouldnt pick on you Thomas


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

tom j said:


> Ok ,, I was a having a bad day .. yea ,, copperkid3 you hit it right ..
> was in a hurry ,, my fingers hurt ,, and the mind was having a senior moment .. I made a bit of noise next to the small hive ,, boy for a small hive it sure did get loud ,,


well i am going to have to rap on the hives tomorrow


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Mare ,, I know but its fun to pick on some one ,,, just wait , Al's turn is right around the corner .


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

When one's spelling is often on a par with the other one's typing, sort of like the pot calling the kettle black!

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am sure it is Tom. Have any of you tried the water tumbler to hear inside the hive. Just place you eat againest the bottom and put the top againest the give :hair:hair:hair:nanner:

 al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

better hurry up Tom--he is getting WAY ahead of you


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I read Tom's post and it made perfect sense, then I had to go back and re- read to see why he was getting grief.

I need to slow down a bit when I read!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Macybaby said:


> I read Tom's post and it made perfect sense, then I had to go back and re- read to see why he was getting grief.
> 
> I need to slow down a bit when I read!


have you ever seen those messages where words are spelled wrong?? it says that the human brain can see a certain amount of misspelled words and still understand the story completely? its amazing the amount of misspelled words that can be overlooked. what i meant was there is a paragraph that people have posted that has alot of words misspelled in it and when you read it you can read it like there are no misspellings in it. i'll have to try and find it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mare said:


> have you ever seen those messages where words are spelled wrong?? it says that the human brain can see a certain amount of misspelled words and still understand the story completely? its amazing the amount of misspelled words that can be overlooked.


At the same time, there are those who could read something the size of _War an Peace_ and find a single misspelled word. Spelling has often been a topic on HT and prior to that on Countryside. When you originally submitted the above, there was a misspelled word which I thought you had inserted deliberately. Used to bother me when I saw how some could seemingly be so uneducated until I accepted the fact that up to 15% of the world's population suffer dyslexia in one form or another. 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While I consider my self the worst speller and us the worst grammer I can't help poking some fun every so often at Tom. Who has become a very good friend in my eyes.

I should since I didn't get around to the thanks giving message till just a few days ago I should call him.
Been spendi ng lots of time in the woods of late.


 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

well martin so happy for you that you are not among us uneducated dyslexic people.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mare said:


> well martin so happy for you that you are not among us uneducated dyslexic people.


Nothing wrong with being dyslexic since those who have it are usually born that way. Their brains are "wired" in a certain manner just as someone who is born left-handed. I've often gone out of my way to defend them on forums when others criticize them for their handicap. It indeed may become a handicap for learning as it often affects their ability to read. That deprives them of one of the greatest learning mediums, books. That also now carries over to the latest educational tool, the Internet. Search features require correct spelling in order to locate what one is searching for. That's the way it is and there's not a thing that can be done about it since it applies to all peoples of the world regardless of their educational systems. 

Martin


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Note for all of you on the word scramble: Each word has to have all the letters and the first and last letters have to be in the right position, the rest can be scrambled up, but must be the right letters. Here's a smalpe of jsut what you cluod read if gevin half a chncae. Let the mnid go and you'll get it.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

when I did the post that this is about ,, I was not in a good mood as my car went down on the freeway , so I was staying at my daughters in town ,used her phone to post , and the spell check must not have ever heard of a ear or hive ,because it changed it 3 times to eat and give . was in no mood to fight with a phone , so it got posted..
Al ,, yes I do think of you and Kare as good friends ... I think if we lived so we could meet face to face , we would get a long great ..
Mare ,, I think we would get a long great to ,, to me you sound like some one that we would get a long with great .. the three of you are the only ones I have met on line , that I think I could talk to face to face .. 
Paquebot
not to sound like I'm up set but ,, when you say """" when I saw how some could seemingly be so uneducated """"" that sounds like you look down your nose at any one that does not have a few collage degree .. or is not as educated as you ..


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> Used to bother me when I saw how some could seemingly be so uneducated until I accepted the fact that up to 15% of the world's population suffer dyslexia in one form or another.





tom j said:


> Paquebot
> not to sound like I'm up set but ,, when you say """" when I saw how some could seemingly be so uneducated """"" that sounds like you look down your nose at any one that does not have a few collage degree .. or is not as educated as you ..


Now read both of those quotes in the same post with my full sentence rather than just taking a piece out of the middle.

Martin


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,,, I missed telling you """"" HAPPY BIRTHDAY """"""

I deleted this part of my post ,, 


any way I know my spelling is crap ,, and yes I did fail that class ,, but if any one doesn't like it ,, when they see my name on a post ,, they can skip over it ,, and my feelings will not be hurt ... 
so OK ,, lets just let this go ,, and get on with some thing we have in common ,,, BEES !!! 
If you go along with letting it go ,,post about what Mare started this post about 
she misses the hum coming from inside the hive


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Tom. going to moms today for her and my birthday pie(pecan for me.). Cake for her german chocolate laced with cocanut frosting.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

was the birthday pie good ????? home made pecan pie ,,,,, I can taste it now ...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I know you have said to use a water tumbler before ,,, but its never setting on the hives , and don't think of putting one there ....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It sure was Tom. But I am afraid due to the price of pecans It will be the last one. Kare got me a little personal blue berry pie. I'm having it tonight with black walnut ice cream.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

talk to the girls in the spring ,, ask them to make a few extra pounds of honey for you to sell ,, so you can get pecans to make a pie ,, there good-natured girls , they will help you .
I took a plastic glass out to the give  ,,, it's a lot easier to get my eat on the give 
so I can hear the bbbuuuzzzz .. I just left it out there , then I don't have to remember to take one out when I want to check for the buzzzz ... 
mare get a glass out there and get your buzzzz


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

will try it tom. hope it worked cuz i think my neighbors think i am strange as it is----dont know what they would think if they saw me at the hives with a glass, maybe i can just tell them i am getting my eat on the give to hear the buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

tell them the girls sent a text , saying they wanted to talk to you ,, or ,, you took the glass out to get some honey for your ice tea .. 
all the neighbors think I'm off my rocker ,, and I sure don't do any thing to change there minds ,, better that way .


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

tom j said:


> tell them the girls sent a text , saying they wanted to talk to you ,, or ,, you took the glass out to get some honey for your ice tea ..
> all the neighbors think I'm off my rocker ,, and I sure don't do any thing to change there minds ,, better that way .


oooooooh thanks for the laughs.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Mare ,, your first post asked "" if they just get quietter in the winter months "" yes they get real quiet in the winter ,,,,, as far as I know they do not fan in winter ,,, now this say's you have the Obsession """ i used to stop by the hives and just listen to the hum coming from inside- """ Welcome ,, Welcome to the Obsession ,,come set your self down and join us you just wait ,, next spring you will go stand by the hive and the girls will be flying and you will be on top of the world ,, and you will not even notice all the yellow spots on your shirt


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

OK alleyyooper...what is cocanut?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya they do fan in the winter to move the heat from the center of the cluster to the outside edge.
Just not the same way as in the summer when they want to move the air a greater distance.


*A cocanut is a nut about the size of a soft ball *that your dad drilled a hole in and drained the milk out for you to drink then cracked it in little chunks for you to nibble on during the christmas season. The mother in law buys hers all ready greated.


See Tom You were not on your toes or would have caught that one.

 Al


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

pheasantplucker said:


> OK alleyyooper...what is cocanut?


I used to be a cocanut. I very much enjoyed the antics of Imogene Coca back in the early days of black & white TV. She and Sid Caesar were a great team. She was eventually connected with coconuts in the Fantasy Island series which had its setting on an island somewhere in the Pacific.

Martin


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw it ,,, but as long as I know what they mean , spelling means nothing to me , and if I don't know what they mean , unless there straight out asking me ,, I wait cause some one will say something so I can find out what they said ..


----------

